# Torque Vectoring UTV



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Very ingenious!


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Mercedes already uses TV on its eSLK.
The video is neat, but says more about what 160 BHP / 800 Nm of torque can do in a 500 kg vehicle. !


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Karter2 said:


> Mercedes already uses TV on its eSLK.


My understanding is that it won't be available in the US. Maybe I'm wrong (not that I could afford one anyway...)


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

We brought the UTV out for some fun yesterday, trying out some zero radius turns on asphalt. So much fun.


----------

